# how to edit .globalpreferences.plist without logout and login?



## jai18881 (Jan 19, 2010)

how to edit .globalpreferences.plist without logout and login?


I want to make a kiosk application in mac. So, I want to disable certain hotkeys which can be done by editing .globalprefernces.plist file but it is requiring a relogin to system and I want to do it without relogin.

Thanks in Advance

Jai


----------



## rbryanh (Feb 21, 2010)

jai18881 said:


> how to edit .globalpreferences.plist without logout and login?
> 
> 
> I want to make a kiosk application in mac. So, I want to disable certain hotkeys which can be done by editing .globalprefernces.plist file but it is requiring a relogin to system and I want to do it without relogin.
> ...


I'm struggling with the same issue.  Did you ever find a solution?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## jai18881 (Mar 4, 2010)

I did not use the globalpreferences.plist, I made a cocoa application using xcode and used carbon framework functions for blocking all the hotkeys.


----------

